
19-year-old Connor Krukosky resurrects antique z890 and gets job with IBM - AstroJetson
https://www.fastcompany.com/3063265/how-to-be-a-success-at-everything/this-teenage-ibm-employee-got-his-job-by-buying-an-old-mai
======
AstroJetson
Here is the long video from awhile ago about his adventure

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45X4VP8CGtk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45X4VP8CGtk)

